# Atteggiamento zen



## Tebe (2 Novembre 2012)

Sono arrivata a casa alle otto e mattia dormiva sul divano.
Nemmeno la pentola d'acqua sul fuoco. La lavapiatti ancora da fare.
La lavatrice da stendere.
Era in ferie.
Si è svegliato -Cosa prepari per cena?-
Non ho risposto.
Mi sono cambiata. Inilato nel microonde una cena cinese dicendogli.
-Considerato che non hai fame io mangio davanti alla televisione.-
Non ha risposto.
Ha messo in funzione la lavapiatti.  Steso la roba. E poi si è auto esiliato in cucina.
Ho cenato spaparanzata sul divano, e quando è cominciato crozza è apparso con due caffè.
-Lo guardiamo insieme?-
-No, torna in cucina...a proposito...cosa ti sei fatto da mangiare?C'è un odore strano...-
-carne sulla piastra...-
-No mattia sento odore di...burro? Formaggio bruciato?-
-Devo avere fatto qualche errore tecnico.-
-Tipo?-
-Ho messo il burro sulla piastra, poi la bistecca con sopra pezzi di caciotta, poi l'ho girata e il formaggio si appiccicato alla piastra imburrata e si è bruciato ma la carne era ancora cruda. Forse il vino bianco dovevo metterlo prima.-





:unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (2 Novembre 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



















































































:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2012)

prima o poi ti farà esplodere casa


----------



## perplesso (3 Novembre 2012)

sono schifavigliato e oncorpreso


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Novembre 2012)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------

